# Mod 29-3 worth



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Hope this is the correct place to ask.
I have a friend that has a Mod 29-3 6" barrel, wood grips,
Wood box w/cleanig accessories. Has had 50 rounds
thru it and he is wanting to know what it is worth. He is asking
600.00 and of course all his supposed friends and trying to tell 
him he to high.
If this is the wrong place can someone steer me in the right 
direction please


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

According to the 2007 Standard Catalog of Firearms, the New In Box price is $650, Excellent is $450 and Very Good is $300. 

$600 might be a bit on the high side depending on its condition but not unreasonable, especially considering the increase in sales and prices over the last year or so.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

It all depends on the condition. If it has only had 50rds thru it, and has no blue wear or marks, with all of the original accessories, he can probably get $600 for it. The older pre-lock blued Smiths have went up in value the past couple of years.


----------

